# Cohabitation of different amphibian species



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Title says it all can you cohabit different species of amphibians. For example fire bellied toads and some newts .


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

In general *NO* however it has been done with some species. I know some people have housed some geckos with darts but most people say no. Firstly, the species may attack/eat each other. Secondly, if they live in different places in the wild (even if CB and have same housing requirements) then they may pass pathogens to the other which may be harmless to one and deadly to the other. Etc. etc.
I wouldn't but others may chip in and offer different advice


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

In particular the toxins of fire-bellied toads have been shown to have a slow, cumulative and ultimately fatal effect on other amphibians. There are many (manymanymany!) discussion threads on the site about mixing, so I won't go into it here- but I definitely wouldn't mix FBTs with* anything* el;se.


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

On a few occasions I've seen American green tree frogs kept with anoles, and while anoles aren't amphibians, it suggests to me that cohabitation can work providing you get the right species and a little bit of good fortune. Or, at least, in principal anyway.


----------



## Tenaki2427 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi
As Ron Magpie said, the toad's toxins may harm the newts and they are more active and faster than the newts so they may be competition and even try to eat the newts. Even keeping Chinese Fire Belly Newts and Fire Belly Toads which can share the same region in the wild together is generally unsuccessful. Also, although they may be found in the same pond, in the wild they rarely come across each other which heightens stress in captivity.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, here is one of those threads: have a read through and then decide: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/832478-new-comers-exotics-amphibs-dont.html


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, and thanks again Ron always helpful  I had no idea what to search.

Update: Read and it was helpful, wasn't planning on mixing up some amphibs just curious if it was a popular thing because i could think of a few which live in the same habitat.


----------

